# Akhal-teke curiosity



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone on the forum owned an Akhal-teke. I used to be so enamored with them & I still think they are so beautiful. Just curious as to the odds & ends to owning one ( not thinking about getting one, just curious), and personality quirks, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

My gelding is 1/2 Akhal-Teke. You can click the Horses link below my sig for some pics.


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow KarrotKreek, your horse is stunning! I've always had a little desire to own a akhal-teke since I first saw the breed in my extensive collection of horse books. A black mare with a tiny star and a single sock on one of her back legs.... Anyways lolz they just looked so elegant...

I've read different things about them tbh. Some books say they are sure footed on the trails, clever and can do well in most spheres, but other books have said they have bad leg conformation (which leads to joint problems in the future), can be hot headed and difficult to keep in good condition. 

I suppose its just like any other breed- depends on the individual horse more than the breed itself!! I would love to meet one in person though XD


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Hmmm, not too many around on the forum I suppose 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

I can only speak for my horse, but compared to other horses I own or have been around he is very intelligent. There are pluses and minuses to that. Keeping his mind busy is very important. But he is completely honest and will try with all his heart to accomplish what you ask. But it took building a partnership and coming to a mutual understanding to get that level of commitment. He already knows way more than me, so when I try something new and finally get it, it's comical to literally hear him take a big breath and sigh as if to say thank goodness the idiot finally figured it out.
If he hears me at the barn he's instantly nickering and at the front of his stall. 

He's not quiet like some QHs. But he's not hot or out of control. It's hard to describe... he will focus on whatever task, but nothing escapes his attention. He's not ADD or not listening/looking all around, or have a short fuse, rather just constantly aware. I wouldn't call him reactive or spooky. I've been on more QHs that have pulled mind boggling teleportation moves than him. If something really bugs him, he will think about it, huff, then react. It's so methodical and gives me plenty of warning to redirect him before a reaction. Personally I think it's just his way of asking the boss if all is ok. As long as I communicate back, he doesn't take matters into his own hands and think for us both. 

Morpheous has loads of energy and endurance. Unless it is ridiculously hot out, I'll usually reach my physical limit before he ever breaks a sweat. To manage that energy he gets ridden 3 or more times a week. Anything from dressage, hunter, jumper or trail.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Beautiful horse. What's his other half comprised of, if I may ask?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

His other half is old bloodline Morgan.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh my god. That sounds like an amazing mix!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I know where there's a qh/a-t cross for sale. She is an iridescent gold.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

I dont believe I can handle an ak-t anywhere in the near future  I'm good with the QH pony for now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this is the website of a breeder of Nez Perce Horses; ahkel teke and Appalousa mixed. 

The Nez Perce Horse | Dreamer Horse Farm


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

Sweet Water Akhal-Tekes has a phenomenal blog about her trips to Turkmenistan to interact with the breed. Amazing stuff, check it out:
Turkmenistan 2012 - Sweet Water Farm Akhal-Teke

http://www.akhalteke.cc/trips-to-turkmenistan.html


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks guys 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AfleetAlex (Jun 14, 2010)

I've been riding a 4 year old purebred Akhal teke filly for some time now. She has been under saddle for only six months but she is the sweetest thing ever. She is always level-headed, always willing, and always trusting. As long as you are confident then she will do what you ask. She is an amazing jumper, almost like a deer or a cat. Very flexible! She went to her first show on Sunday where it was 95 degrees F and she was absolutely perfect! She didn't freak out in the least. She doesn't however, like the feeling of fly spray mainly because of her coat being so thin so she can feel the mist and she hates it. Her owner/breeder is leasing her to me this summer and we plan to do some small cross country with her. We plan to go to Otter Creek sometime this summer. I can't hype this filly up enough! She is just amazing. 
Here are some pictures of her, her name is Hoanna.


----------



## AfleetAlex (Jun 14, 2010)

There is also an Akhal teke stallion at my barn named Jack. He's not at my barn at the moment because he's off breeding at another farm but he'll be back soon to continue his training with my trainer. He's a gorgeous guy! He's quite a bit more energetic than Hoanna, but that's to be expected because he's a stallion. Pictures of him can be seen here.
Jack

I'm planning on going down to Hoanna's breeder's farm in Rochester soon. A mare of his is going to give birth and my trainer and I are going to see his horses and farm. It's going to be awesome! I plan to take lots of pictures!


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow she's pretty!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

So I've noticed that most have roached manes, is that they way they are mainly done?
_Posted via Mobile Device_
No pun intended.....


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

I do 
They definitely are like no other horse i've met.
As karrotkreek said, I can only speak for my horse and the other tekes i've met.
Brave is one of the best things- when it comes to it that is. Jumping weird big xc fence she's never seen before- no problem, but when a door opens that was unexpected- THAT is some serious shiznit right there.
Shes also VERY smart- a problem when it comes to doing dressage, as she learns the test and gets ahead of me.
They're versatile as anything- in the words of my instructor "Never seen a horse that is that good at the jumping, dressage and xc". My sisters teke had Absent (dressage) in his lines- and yet he could loose jump 140 with no training. Speaking of jumping- as mentioned they're quite catlike and very careful.







]
(I messed up the distance and she saved me :$)
You will also not be able to tell them to do anything, in my experience. You have to ask nicely.
She barely ever gets tired. Ever. Could have a jumping lesson and then go for a one hour hack no problem.
They have INCREDIBLE spirit. My mare was put on a trailer for 6 months with 20 other tekes- it was unpleasant to say the least.. I believe 2 of them died. Her and the other horses recovered fine though, with no mental 'issues'.
She's also gotten a serious problem with her eye- and now has very limited eyesight in one eye, and yet she jumps, does dressage and everything like she used to.
They will bond strongly to you. She'll only load with me, for example.
I hope this wasn't too 'boasty' to read- I didn't mean it to be :$. I am biased, but they're spectacular horses.

And yes- They usually have roached manes because they have VERY thin manes and tails- so the mane they do grow is a little sad


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Not boasty at all, I like all the info, and I'm glad you guys took the time to reply.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

Agree, they can have sparse/thin manes. My boy has no forelock, except for a wisp. Very thin mane, but it's a blessing when it's time to braid! No nasty and time consuming thinning process to endure.
Somehow he managed to have a nice full tail that my QH is envious of.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AfleetAlex (Jun 14, 2010)

Yep, very sparse manes and tails. Which is nice because you don't have to braid! It's only a pain when you need to get up onto them and you don't have a mounting block, there is no mane to hold onto!


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

There is a blog up here in Seattle called HorseBytes written by a woman who owns, rides and breeds Akhal-teke. And while about 1/3 of it about local horseback riding 1/3 to 1/2 of the blog is about Akhal-teke and Akhal-teke in endurence riding

Horsebytes — A blog for Seattle-area horse folks | I look at the roadside and see good grazing, at a fallen tree and see a jump. My phone autodials the farrier and my Mini hauls feed, so naturally my blog is about horses. - seattlepi.com

Heres an article she did on the Akhal-teke breed inspections last year.

The Russians are Coming! | Horsebytes — A blog for Seattle-area horse folks - seattlepi.com




katbalu said:


> I was just wondering if anyone on the forum owned an Akhal-teke. I used to be so enamored with them & I still think they are so beautiful. Just curious as to the odds & ends to owning one ( not thinking about getting one, just curious), and personality quirks, etc.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CapitalVendetta (Jun 12, 2012)

Ive always wanted one... They are absolutley stunning. My boss told me one day I'll own one of every breed. Haha


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Subbing, I'm VERY curious about the breed. They are so beautiful .


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

Its so nice to see that some people like the breed- so many people only see google pictures of them and judge them according to that, which is a shame because they really are great, beautiful horses.


----------



## Rhen (Feb 20, 2012)

I Honestly don't think there is a "bad" breed, we all just like what we like!! And unfortunatly I LIKE THEM ALL!!!! Its nice to see and learn about a breed rarely talked about! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Rhen said:


> I Honestly don't think there is a "bad" breed, we all just like what we like!! And unfortunatly I LIKE THEM ALL!!!! Its nice to see and learn about a breed rarely talked about! Thanks for sharing!!!


There was an akal teke on the cover of a recent horse illustrated 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

